# Shoes in Chimeys??



## RedGinger (Mar 22, 2011)

I was watching an episode of Ghost Hunters the other day, where the homeowners exposed a fireplace during their renovation.  They had no idea it was there.  It had a shoe in it, which according to the Philadelphia shoe museum, was from the 18th century.  I have heard of this before, and wondered why people did this.  The cases I have heard of were in the U.S.  This practice must have been brought over from Europe.  I found this page, to start with.  

 This is a great show, when they play it here: http://www.channel4.com/history/microsites/T/timeteam/2004_ightham_shoes.html


----------



## towhead (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's some info too:  http://www.apotropaios.co.uk/june_swann_concealed_shoes.htm

 -Julie


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks, Julie.  I appreciate the link.  I wonder if anyone on the forum has made a discovery like this.  I want to hear what you guys have found in houses.


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 22, 2011)

Laur!--i found 5 shoes in the walls in my house[8|]--never a pair -just a single shoe[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 22, 2011)

When we were digging last weekend Chris said that sometimes bottles are found in the cleanouts in the floor of fireplaces.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd like to see them, Fred. That's cool!  How old is your house, again?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 22, 2011)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-104017/mpage-1/key-civil%252Cwar%252Cwhiskey/tm.htm#104017


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 22, 2011)

Interesting.  I do love Charleston, SC.


----------



## mr.fred (Mar 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I'd like to see them, Fred. That's cool!  How old is your house, again?


 101 years young[8D]


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 23, 2011)

We find these sometimes in privies. They only survive in really wet holes. This one came out of a pit in Wilmington Delaware.
 Its Funny because you don't know what they are until you clean them. But I read somewhere that sealing abottle with pins and nails and other things was used to ward of evil spirits. This practice dating back to midevil times.

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 23, 2011)

The contents


----------



## epackage (Mar 23, 2011)

Witch Bottles, Here ya go Chris.... 

 http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:5nHXXoxL51IJ:www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31107319/ns/technology_and_science-science/+bottle+with+pins+and+nails+inside&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 23, 2011)

THat sure looks like the contents of a witch bottle.  I'm not sure why it would be in a privy though?
 They were supposed to be buried upside down in the ground at a hidden location.
 Also the date of that seems a bit late for a witch bottle but maybe immigrants were still following the practice.
 Certainly an interesting item.
 A friend of mine excuvated an 18th century witch bottle down in southern VA close to an area where there was a documented "witch".


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 23, 2011)

I know about those witch bottles.  That seems a more obvious custom, though quite interesting.  The shoes, apparently, were for good luck and fertility.  What types of things have you found in your home renovations, Gunth?


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey Lauren,

 I was makin dinner the other night, Discovery Channel on the box for a change, distracted and dealing with daughter issues, when I noticed that the show was a new to me example of the American Pickers genre called "American Treasures." I didn't see all of it, or even most. These two young guys, an archeologist & an anthropologist in a two tone pickup will supposedly get to the bottom of those arcane treasures littering America.

 The call came in from a couple in, I believe Massachusetts, that they had found old bottles & single shoes buried under doorways while remodeling their house. I was trying to pay attention to the show, while simultaneously trying to revive some tasty leftovers and answering multiple calls from my youngest.

 These two accredited anthro/archeo guys were trying to get at the folklore aspect, I believe of the shoes in the doorway angle. I mighta been too distracted to give an accurate review of this half hour show. They did not seem too interested in the bottles and never approached them from a dating perspective, though they did seem to think that one of the lasts on a single shoe mighta been pretty early. Sorry to be so vague, but I am impressed by the recent spate of television shows that seem to be cannibalizing one another. Couldn't find a vid on this particular shoe, but did find this one clip concerning an "Absinthe Fountain."

 I'm not sure I was too impressed by their "expertise," but will have to see a complete show before I can say more. Has anyone else seen this show? The non-examination of the bottles kinda turned me off, as well as their wardrobe choices...


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 23, 2011)

LOL!  I have seen part of that show.  I didn't see the shoe or bottle part, just those two trying to shoot things, dressed up as silly looking cowboys.  Thanks, Surface.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 23, 2011)

> What types of things have you found in your home renovations


 
 not too much weird stuff. Lots of bottles under the kitchen floor and in basement.
 Some coins. There was a 3 gallon decorated cream jug with the bottom knocked out used as a flue thimble in one chimney.
 Dont think anyone who lived here ever had too much to lose and the Germans didnt seem to ever have much trash laying around.

 If there was a shoe in the walls the mice would have eaten it long ago.


----------

